# Gas company knows best



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ad a interesting day. I installed a 3,000,000 btu water heater and today was start up. The gas company had told me that they would be setting two 1000 gal tanks for the heater. I ask them if they were supplying a vaporizer. They explained to me how there was no need for one. Sense they were the gas supplier I did not question them sense that is there field of expertise. Today was a lesson for them one they had a regulator that only allowed 10 to14 inches of gas. The requirements were 1 to 10 pounds of delivery pressure and no vaporizer. We found a vaporizer and will fix I will fix that tomorrow. The look on the gas mans face when I explained the heater uses 32.5 gallons an hour was priceless. I told him this was not your every day install and he said you can say that again. I fell bad for them but if they would only listen sometimes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Pics of this heater ??


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Pics of this heater ??


here is a couple before I got the flue done. I will take some final Picts.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm new here, what's a vaporizer??


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I'm new here, what's a vaporizer??


Under high flow the LP will not turn to vapor in the tanks fast enough. So you will pull liquid into the line. The vaporizer heats that liquid until it becomes vapor. It is simply a heater for the gas line.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Under high flow the LP will not turn to vapor in the tanks fast enough. So you will pull liquid into the line. The vaporizer heats that liquid until it becomes vapor. It is simply a heater for the gas line.


Ahhh.. makes sense on the lp supply... if its a heater, electric or smaller lp heater?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Ahhh.. makes sense on the lp supply... if its a heater, electric or smaller lp heater?


small gas fired heater it can vaporize 50 gph. The heater may use almost all of its rated gas consumption in 15 min so that is why they went with 50 gph.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> small gas fired heater it can vaporize 50 gph. The heater may use almost all of its rated gas consumption in 15 min so that is why they went with 50 gph.


Learned something new everyday... thanks


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I miss big mech work I miss mech rooms cranes Hillam rollers chillers the size of busses Cooling towers copper bigger then 2" jobs that last a year 
But I still love my job

Great looking work. Very cool


----------

